# Wireless Zero Configuration will not start



## Wojteko (Nov 1, 2005)

Now I don't usually turn off my computer. Always leave it turned off and just log out from my xp profile.

But for some yesterday morning I decided to turn it off.  

6pm my sister calls me and says internet is not working.
No big deal I think, i'll fix it when i get back home from work.

So I get back home and look at the pc.
sure enough internet dosnt work.

in network connections I have my lan and my wireless connection.

I try to disable/enable the wireless but it still displays a red X on it. when I click enable it goes thruh 2 steps.
1) Enabling Device...
2) Connection Failed!

And when I right-click to view available networks, the whole window is greyed out and nothing is clickable.
in the tray icon bar when i hover over the wireless it says wireless connection unavailable

I tried system restore, tried reinstalling the adaptor, safe mode, swearing, numerous reboots and... nothing.

And in the services manager, wireless zero configuiration is not started. when I attempt to start the service it gives me Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start

It's a linksys pci g adaptor
im running windows xp no sp's

Anyone has an idea?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

No Service Packs . . damn . . there is not telling what all kinds of bugs you have on that machine, , download and run the three in my signature to clean up the system, the upgrade to SP2


----------



## Wojteko (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm already running adaware and freedom security.
nothing there 

I will upgrade to sp2.. once i fix the internet


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Do you see the wireless adaptor in Device Manager? . .

See if this helps: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;827328

SP2 does a much better job of manageing wiereless connections so installing that may help the problem.


----------



## Wojteko (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks for that link simp,

But as mysteriously as it stopped working, it started working fine this morning. Damn Wireless. And I was able to see it in device manager where it was activated.

Oh well, case closed


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

A mazin' . . glad you got it working!


----------

